# Lots of prego bellies update 04/11/08



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

My girls are growing and growing. Almost everyone is getting little udders too.

Bootsie 95 days



















Angel 91 days



















Charm 90 days



















Dancer 91 days










Star 89 days










Stars cute little udder










Lava 76 days



















There were 2 more but I couldnt get a good picture of either of them


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Lots of prego bellies*

They are adorable.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lots of prego bellies*

oh we are going ot be on baby watch at the same time!! Some of those days are the same due dates as mine and others just a day earlier or later!! What fun! :greengrin:

it is cool to see others goats who are at the same stage in pregnancy.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lots of prego bellies*

Theresa, they are ALL pretty girls but Charm REALLY stands out with her color pattern! Is she blue eyed? I noticed that you have a Bootsie and an Angel also! Small World,eh?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lots of prego bellies*

Thay all look great! Definatly getting bellies!


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lots of prego bellies*

Liz, Charm is a flashy girl but no blue eyes, she is brown eyed but I plan on breeding her next time to a blue eyed buck so hoping for a blue eyed that looks like her one day maybe.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lots of prego bellies*

That definately would be a great combination! She's almost a blue color herself.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Lots of prego bellies*

I have Hera who is the roaned with white and she is blue-eyed but you lose the blue-eyes in the blue body coloring. She has extremely blue/sky blue eyes and you hardly notice for her body coloring.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lots of prego bellies*

They all look adorable, I love round bellies


----------



## Shazzy (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Lots of prego bellies*

Awwww! I love Charm and Bootsie! (Of course I love all of them!)

So can you tell right now that lava is bred? I have a ff that should be about 55 days and I don't quite know what to look for if she is bred or not. Mabye I'll post pics later if anyone thinks they could tell. It's driving me nuts.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

*Re: Lots of prego bellies*

They are all cute. :greengrin:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lots of prego bellies update 03/31/08*

Thought I would update pictures on the 4 does I have due first. I just these 4 does C,D&T vac and so I took some belly and udder shots.

Bootsie 114 days bred and this is her second or third kidding.


























Angel 111 days bred and this is her 4th kidding


























Dancer 111 days bred and this is her first kidding


























Charm 109 days bred and this is her first kidding


















I am so ready for babies. I have 4 more does due to kid starting 2 weeks after these 4 and I will update their pictures in a few weeks when I do their shots.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lots of prego bellies update 03/31/08*

charm really blossomed out in the past few days.

So who do you think will go first? your girls or mine :wink:


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lots of prego bellies update 03/31/08*

Yea Charm is so funny she grunts and groans alot. I say you by a few days but we will likely be pulling our hair out together. LOL :hair:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Lots of prego bellies update 03/31/08*

I think several sets of multiples coming. Those deep body girls can hide more than you might originally think!


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Lots of prego bellies update 03/31/08*



> Yea Charm is so funny she grunts and groans alot


LOL. She comes by it honest. Mako starts complaining about 5 minutes after she's bred and doesn't stop until she kids. Charm's sister has to have encouragement EVERY day, twice a day just to jump up onto the milkstand that's a whole 20" or so off the ground. She gets to the stand and just _groans _like "how will I ever get up THERE?" They're so lazy :ZZZ:

But they're good milkers and sweet girls so I guess they're worth it. I hope Charm is just like them. :thumbup:

Kristen


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lots of prego bellies update 03/31/08*

Kristen that is so funny. Charm has always been a very vocal girl here.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lots of prego bellies update 03/31/08*

DEFINATELY looking like theres gonna be a good many multiples coming from your farm Theresa!! You and Stacey will be getting babies and all but 2 of mine are leaving! :tears: Ok,,,somebody just has to name a doeling after me if its born the 1st..lol


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lots of prego bellies update 03/31/08*

oh thats your birthday??? I have a cousin Liz so that would get confusing but I could try a name that means the same thing or starts with an L


----------



## trob1 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Lots of prego bellies update 03/31/08*

Here are some updated pictures

Bootsie day 131

















Angel day 126

















Charm day 125










Dancer day 125


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Anyone ever have a goat born with one brown eye and one blue eye? I've heard of it happening in dogs-have a few pups here who have one blue eye and one brown eye. As for babies Scrumptious is still holding on- No change in her udder or ligaments. Of course she's so round I may not be able to go by the way her ligaments feel. :lol:


----------

